# Coffee grounds in tank



## 2cvhound (May 2, 2016)

Hi folks

I have a new Rancilio Silvia and have only used it a handful of times so far. On refilling the tank yesterday I noticed there were a few grounds in the tank. Any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong? I have been following instruction plus the video from Gail at Seattle Coffee as to the procedure.

All suggestions welcome!

UPDATE - tasted the grounds: not coffee, but tiny black bits from new water filter cartridge. Cleaned out the tank again and now run filtered water through kitchen towel!

Would delete the post if I knew how.

Embarrassed!


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

2cvhound said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I have a new Rancilio Silvia and have only used it a handful of times so far. On refilling the tank yesterday I noticed there were a few grounds in the tank. Any suggestions as to what I am doing wrong? I have been following instruction plus the video from Gail at Seattle Coffee as to the procedure.
> 
> ...


Don't bother deleting - just post it in the muppetry thread, quick read through that will cheer you up


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was going to suggest the carbon from a filter jug but see you go there yourself.

Brita maxtra seem more prone to do this than BWT ones and even if you rinsed them a lot would still get some carbon specks.

Sounds like you found a solution, they do dettle down after a while. Failing that, don't tip the whole contents of the jug in and should cut down on the amount in the water tank.

John


----------

